
Cloudflare Isolate – Cloud Computing without Containers - sandGorgon
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloud-computing-without-containers/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
Tempest1981
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18415708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18415708)

